# DEER SEASON KILLS



## FishinsMyLife (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm afraid I've been taking fishing time off to go hunting this year. I came close on some turkeys but didn't get any. Deer season last year (my first time hunting) brought me close calls and no deer. This deer season was different. I went 10 trips without seeing anything, then, when I was in a stand with my brother, he shoots and drops a spike. 4 minutes later another spike walks out, looks at the dead deer and starts to eat corn, and I proceeded to miss him. A couple trips later after seeing nothing that was big enough to make a single burger out of, I missed a doe. I went to a different stand thinking that one was bad luck and my friend sees a black panther and close to 30 deer in the same stand I missed two out of while I see nothing in the new stand. After a few more unsuccessful trips, I killed a big doe last week. She bled enough to get the tip of your finger wet, and I got lucky to find her. Yesterday, I went out to a different stand and shot a nice 6 point. One point was broken off, but it was respectable for my first buck and because it was in SC. I was the only one to bring a deer in to the processor yesterday afternoon. Also earlier on in the year, I shot a coyote eating a dead deer while I was deer hunting. No picture of the doe yet (disposable camera) or the buck but I have a picture of the rack.


----------



## mtnman (Nov 24, 2007)

nice coyote and racks. i havnt hunted in yrs. i had to give it up after some unfrortunate events and thats what got me into fishing so much. we have alot of coyotes in my area. i always wanted to get one with my bow and maybe someday ill still get the chance. deer season starts monday around here so ill let yea know how many were got around here.


----------



## mtnman (Nov 27, 2007)

ive heard 2 shots in 2 days thats not good!!!!!


----------

